
Show HN: Create your own decentralized app in one month - longboardncode
https://www.studythebc.com/?ref=hackernews
======
crimson07comsci
Hi everyone,

I created this blockchain developer bootcamp to help people roll up their
sleeves, build and launch DApps (decentralized apps).

This bootcamp is all online, rigorous, has live instruction, tons of group
work, and ends with students presenting their DApps to the blockchain
community.

Our instructors are top notch blockchain engineers with computer science
backgrounds who made their own DApps on the ethereum blockchain.

Throughout each class we will

● Discuss when to make an app decentralized and when not to

● Constantly build decentralized applications

● Go over code in small groups

● Debug smart contract coding problems

● Create user interface for blockchain applications

● Go over deployment

● Go over Smart Contract best practices, testing, optimizing code to reduce
gas expenditure

● Go over security best practices

Our bootcamp spans a month of work and a lifetime of opportunity and
connections.

Post graduation, keep in touch and network with alum in a telegram chat

some of the technologies that we cover are

Solidity, Web3, Truffle, Ganache, OpenZeppelin, Storj, IPFS, Uport, Securify,
Remix, Metamask

Our first inaugural class starts May 4th 2018 and is 50% off. Enroll, before
we run out of spots.

And ask anything you'd like to me!

~~~
lucasverra
If you need beta testers for the program, let me know. I've completed several
MOOCs and a Udacity nanodegree, so I have experience on starting and getting
throught online course work

~~~
crimson07comsci
@lucasverra would love to get someone experienced like you involved! Would
love to chat more with you at peter [at] study the block chain [dot] com

